# Intel Audio Drivers "cannot probe codecs"

## Nirbodha

I recently reinstalled Gentoo, and I'm back in the process of installing the necessities. The only thing that doesn't work now is the audio drivers. In the GNOME environment, the only audio output is the dummy one.

When grepping the dmesg for snd_hda_intel, I get the following.

```
$ dmesg | grep intel

[    0.591959] fb0: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    1.740739] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    1.740893] intel_pstate: HWP enabled

[    1.786047] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: DSP detected with PCI class/subclass/prog-if info 0x040380

[    1.817578] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffffaf6c27a0)

[    1.835789] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: Cannot probe codecs, giving up

[    9.344245] Loading firmware: intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-22.50.19.14.f.bseq

[    9.528200] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel Bluetooth firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-22.50.19.14.f.bseq

```

I am unsure as to pasting the entirety of dmesg, so I'll post it underneath this message, if it works.

If it helps, I installed Gentoo with an EFI stub as its bootloader.

Thanks for any assistance in advance!

Nirbodha

----------

## alamahant

You need both the snd_hda intel  driver and the codecs.

Try

```

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC_LEDS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL_HDMI_SILENT_STREAM=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_DSP_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_COMPONENT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_EXT_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=0

```

----------

## Nirbodha

Thanks for the speedy response.

Forgive my naïveness, but how should I enable those in /usr/src/linux? I can search them up but I can't seem to change them.

Once again, your assistance is much appreciated.

Nirbodha

----------

## alamahant

The correct way is though "make menuconfig"

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

Try this

```

grep -i snd_hda /usr/src/linux/.config

```

see CAREFULLY what you have and append the rest to the above file.

Then rebuild the kernel.

----------

## Nirbodha

Thanks again for your response.

I successfully built the kernel and gave my system the good ol' reboot. However, the issue still persists.

Nirbodha

----------

## alamahant

Did you

```

make

make modules_install

make install

```

?

If you want to be more specific and elegant in your solution you can chrck the needed codecs by

```

cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec

```

ant modify the kernel accordingly.

My way is a bit foolish brute-force way  which sometimes works fine.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Nirbodha

I did do the following commands, to no avail. Also, my /proc/asound/card0 had nothing within it

HOWEVER, I didn't account for the fact that I'm a klutz. As mentioned prior, I had an EFI stub so I didn't have to hassle with GRUB (and to try to secure boot it). After making everything, I forgot to apply the vmlinuz file changes to the EFI stub. After remaking the EFI stub, it works.

Thank you very much for your help, alamahant. It was very much appreciated.

Nirbodha

----------

